# signature on office note



## arizona1 (Apr 20, 2009)

an office note was signed illegibly on the DOS but then there is a legible signature from the physician one day later.

I believe another provider such as PA examined patient and signed office note and then the physician reviewed and signed.

Since the guidelines state face to face and I can't read the provider signature, is it acceptable to code with the physician's signature and date?


----------



## FTessaBartels (Apr 20, 2009)

*No*

If I understand you correctly.

DOS patient seen by unknown provider (signature illegible / handwriting not recognized)
DOS + 1 day - physician reviews and signs/dates above note.

You think another provider (PA?) performed the service on DOS. Is just the signature illegible, but you can read the rest of it?

I would bill it out under the name of the provider who saw the patient face-to-face. (Apparently NOT the physician.)

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

